# Think i have a rooster



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

One of my chickens is much more cocky I suppose! Holds its head high, struts around, and makes a deeper nose than the other. Problem is my son would be gutted if I had to get rid if it. Are all roosters noisy and is there a way of stopping them crowing at daft o'clock in the morning? Here's a picture. What do you think?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

What breed? How old?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Depends on the rooster. Some go off at all hours - and I do mean ALL hours - even in the dead of night. Some roosters go off a few times in the morning and are mostly quiet the rest of the day. If that's the kind of rooster he turns out to be you might be able to delay his crowing (say from 5am when everyone's still sleeping to 8am when everyone's up) by keeping him in a dark coop and letting him see the light when you don't mind hearing his song. You might luck out but most roosters are fairly noisy creatures, granted the cockatoo I had once could have put any of them to shame but you know... parrots are loooud.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like a gal to me!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Looks like a gal to me!


I agree, looks like a hen.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably the alpha female I'd guess


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I think that is a hen, by that size a rooster will have distinctive hackle feathers and it's tail will be sprouting up and out instead of the soft lines of a hen. If she is strutting her stuff, she is probably the boss. She may mount the other hens to make her point in telling them they are less equal than she is.


----------



## cherylb (Jun 2, 2013)

It's about four months old? Won't lay for another couple of months and its a vorwerk hen I was told.


----------

